# Cold FX - Who uses it and does it work?



## Celticgirl (8 Nov 2008)

A friend recommended that I start taking Cold FX prior to going to St. Jean to stave off the inevitable "Shack Hack". Does Cold FX really work? Does it obliterate symptoms or just make them a bit milder? Is it better to take it every day or just when you start feeling the symptoms?


http://www.coldfx.ca


----------



## PanaEng (8 Nov 2008)

I have taken it but now I go with the generic brands - almost half the price.
For me, it seems to work. The symptoms seem less severe and I get better sooner. For some people it doesn't seem to make a difference.
Maybe it is all in my head. 
For the more intense courses I've been on I always have a stash of multi-vitamins and ibuprofen.
But the most important part is that you eat well. Never pass on the fruit and drink lots of fruit juice.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Hot Lips (8 Nov 2008)

CG,

Eating well and trying to get as much rest (yah that's gonna happen) as you can is the best way to fend off colds...as well as being in top physical condition...

Cold FX is a money grabber just like most other things and the non-prescribed use of over the counter meds comes with their own potential for side effects as well...
People do what they need to to get through basic...if you become ill with a cold the CDUs (care delivery units) will give you what you need to manage it...

I agree that a multivitamin is a great idea as you may not always get to eat a balanced diet...or eat...lol
Ibuprofen is a staple for most people going through the big green machine...you will be sore not a doubt...

Stay hydrated...this will help greatly with the fatigue...

Best of Luck
Cheers,
HL


----------



## Scott (8 Nov 2008)

I'll give HL all the props in the world as she would know much better than most how to kill a cold.

BUT

I use Cold F/X when I start feeling bad and it always knocks the snot right out of whatever ails me. The times I have been without it see me suffer for a week or so compared to one or two days. I'll agree with what PanaEng said about it all being in a person's head as it may very well be, but it works for me and has me feeling right as rain in no time so I really can't complain.


----------



## Hot Lips (8 Nov 2008)

http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/story.html?id=b2b79113-24b1-42cc-bb5e-05e31980f47d&k=13640

Above is an article about Cold FX and it's effectiveness...FYI...

Cheers,
HL


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Nov 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/story.html?id=b2b79113-24b1-42cc-bb5e-05e31980f47d&k=13640
> 
> Above is an article about Cold FX and it's effectiveness...FYI...
> 
> ...



Ginseng extract...interesting. I didn't know ginseng was a key ingredient. That has me intrigued. Little anecdote: I was teaching in Korea back in 1996 and started to get flu-like symptoms. A Korean co-worker told me to get a ginseng drink at the convenience store and drink it (all of it). I picked one up, put it in the fridge, and went to bed. The next day, I was miserable, and out of desperation more than anything, swigged down the ginseng drink. A short time later, I felt 99% better! It was incredible. I always wondered if it was a placebo effect kind of deal as well, but on the other hand, I am tempted to believe the many studies that say ginseng does lessen the severity and duration of colds. That one drink all but cured mine!

If anything, it seems Cold FX may be one more thing I can add to my 'arsenal' for basic training. It's not cheap stuff, but I may have to shell out for some.

HL, I've heard there are some restrictions with regards to medication at the Mega. Do you know what is or is not acceptable to bring? I guess I can always bring the works and if they confiscate some or all of it, too bad, right?  I'll definitely bring some extra strength ibuprofen, though.


----------

